# Killer Breakfast Sandwich



## naase2004 (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok so it may not be the most protein stacked but damn its good. Get 2 nutri grain waffles and spread some natural peanut butter over the top and slice up a 1/4 of a bananna and make a sandwich. Its great and its quick!
You can pump up the protein and mix some whey in the peanut butter before you put it on.


----------

